# [email protected]*K F#@k [email protected]*K ..MOULD



## csd7025 (Oct 22, 2008)

im curing my buds in jars its been nearly 2 weeks now opening once a day to let air in etc...

This morning i forgot to close the jar lid and now ive got home i have mould spores on my bud...

What should i do?? Freeze it to kill the mould ??? cut off as much and dry it?? 


PLEASE HELP I DONT WANT THE LAST $ MONTHS OF CULTIVATION TO BE A WASTE.


----------



## csd7025 (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## csd7025 (Oct 22, 2008)

Any way of knowing what mould is growing?


----------



## MrFishy (Oct 22, 2008)

You failed to close the jar, and the product molded? Never heard of that before. Must've been really wet when it went in, or perhaps it's too cool and damp in your cure area? Mold shouldn't have grown with fresh oxygen right there, IMO.
Good luck.


----------



## csd7025 (Oct 22, 2008)

MrFishy said:


> You failed to close the jar, and the product molded? Never heard of that before. Must've been really wet when it went in, or perhaps it's too cool and damp in your cure area? Mold shouldn't have grown with fresh oxygen right there, IMO.
> Good luck.



It was damp but not wet, it wasn't drying very fast but i was a little dryer than a week ago.

Normal room conditions but slightly chilled.

Surely mold needs oxygen to grow?!?


----------



## roxistar (Oct 22, 2008)

MrFishy said:


> You failed to close the jar, and the product molded? Never heard of that before. Must've been really wet when it went in, or perhaps it's too cool and damp in your cure area? Mold shouldn't have grown with fresh oxygen right there, IMO.
> Good luck.


I agree with MrFishy, that is strange! Chances are this bud was already on it's way to being moldy, would have gotten moldy whether you left the lid off or not. 

How long did you dry it before you put it in the jars to cure? 

Can't help with the moldy buds, never had any of mine get moldy. I would take it out of the jar and leave it out to dry for sure though; it shouldn't be damp only slightly moist while curing. Maybe check out my thread on drying and curing. 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/120624-want-bag-appeal-curing-matters.html


----------



## csd7025 (Oct 22, 2008)

I dried for 3 days. It seemed fairly dry TBH when i Jared it. Maybe your right though and a bit longer drying wouldn't have hurt. 

Too late now though..i think i have 3 options from what i can see..

1) leave to dry in a room - _but surely this will let the mold spread!_

2) Hot oven 2 mins - _i just know the stuff will taste shit if i do this but moldy bud probably does anywayz_

3) freeze it and then start the curing all over again - _know idea what the results would be._


Well in an hour i'm gonna go for option 3 if no one convinces me otherwise.


----------



## WEEDS (Oct 22, 2008)

There really is no way to get rid of mold once spores have spread. The only option I can think of is buying dry ice and placing it in a rubbermaid tote with your bud and put it in the freezer. I don't no if this would work, but if you do try it please post your results.


----------



## csd7025 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sealed and put in freezer.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 22, 2008)

I would have just set it out to dry more. Moisture and mold/mildew go hand and hand. Let it dry and trim off the moldy parts of the bud. 

By looking at you pictures, it looks like you buds are dense, definitely not airy. Definitely needed longer than 3 days, sometimes it seems like the outside is dry but it really isn't throughly dried. This is main problem newer growers have. Using the 2 step drying process before curing helps indentify those buds before they get moldy. You'd be suprised how good those brown bags work. The reason is becasue the bags allow moisture from inside the bud to be re-absorbed evenly throughout the entire bud, buds that you may have thought were pretty dry, after a day in the brown bags, may actually still have a high % of moisture. You'll recognize those buds quickly and be able to watch them closely in the bags or if they are really damp, lay them back out on the screen or re-hang them for another day. Best way to go IMO.

Seriously though, I don't think freezing them is going to help. I'm pretty sure mold spores can survive some seriously low temps, even below freezing. Here's a quote I found in an article about it. The only thing I read that can kill mold spores, other than chemicals, is extremely high temps.



> It is true that mold growth rate deteriorates during winter. Molds prefer warm environment; rate of spore generation reduces when the temperature is low. However, molds do not die in cold weather. They stay dormant and wait for the right conditions for life to come.


----------



## NJgrower187 (Oct 22, 2008)

I would NOT smoke that shit...make bubble hash or cook. 3 days was deff. not long enough. Live and learn, experience is what it's all about.

Edit: Forreal man I can see mold in the pictures, the bud even looks wet. There's no way to cut around it looks like. Trash it, not worth the risk of untreatable lung infection.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 22, 2008)

Freeze it now! It will kill all mold and will be fine to smoke. Trust me ive done it. Just threw mine in the freezer not knowing it would get rid of the mold but was just doing it for storage and couldnt throw away an oz of bud so i froze it and checked on it a while later and all the mold was gone. I couldnt believe it.


----------



## JarrettM (Oct 22, 2008)

looks like it would have been sweet tasting!


----------



## mountaindude530 (Oct 23, 2008)

So I've never in my experience ever heard of mold spreading that quickly dude.. chances are that it was already there and just spread once it got some fresh oxygen to set it off

depending on how much bud is there.. you can freeze it and it may get rid of the mould (VERY RISKY) but your choice.. just make sure that the buds aren't too smashed together so that they might keep some of the mould warm enough to live between em.. ya know?

And just for future reference.. the best way to harvest.. is to dry buds by hanging them or in DRY paper sacks.. *THEN* cure em, but you live and learn..

*CHECK YOUR ROOM, if I'm right and the spores were already in the bud before it spread.. then it either came from the jar or your room so check every single crevice for mould.. good luck*


----------



## voltaire64 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd water cure the whole batch, at the very least remove the moldy buds and take the rest and put them on a screen for a day to dry out.


----------



## csd7025 (Oct 23, 2008)

I did hang them, just seems not long enough 







Its in the freezer, has been 24 hours now.. i had a look a while ago and it looks the same i plan on taking it out in 2 days scraping the edges which will hopefully remove most of the mold then just leave to dry..i'll let you know wat happens.

By the way the mold is hardly noticeable until you take a picture.. i could see it just but when i uploaded my photo i was gutted to see the devastation! 


wish i could rewind a few week to ...


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 23, 2008)

no just leave it in the freezer. It might take a while but it will remove all mold. If you scrape you will waste bud. Just leave it in there might take a week or 2 im not sure. But it will be worth it.


----------



## flow (Oct 23, 2008)

Freezer will kill the mold, but not the spores. If you dont get rid of the moldy portion you WILL be smoking mold spores. Now I dont know what kind of health insurance you've got, but I just dont think its worth the risk. Make some bubble hash or cook it up. Far less risky and you wont lose all that much material. 

In my last grow I had a HUGE bud stuck in a corner of my box that gets too hot, and doesnt get enough fresh air. Ended up with mold all over the fattest bud of the harvest . Now its in the freezer waiting for the next batch of hash. No biggie, I luv the hash anyways ..


----------



## henrystyle (Oct 23, 2008)

MrFishy said:


> You failed to close the jar, and the product molded? Never heard of that before. Must've been really wet when it went in, or perhaps it's too cool and damp in your cure area? Mold shouldn't have grown with fresh oxygen right there, IMO.
> Good luck.


I second that...sounds like you stored it in the wrong environment....


----------



## csd7025 (Oct 24, 2008)

After freezing for 36 hours i took a nug and let it dry in the window for 12 hours ..i had to snip the bits off the edges where the mold was, but apart from that it seemed normal..... I've just smoked it....all seems ok...fingers crossed i don't die  ...wait i think i'm d .......e.......defiantly stoned

the remaining 2 Oz has been blasted off in the oven for a few seconds (god that room stinks of resin) and is now in paper bags drying away... 

Health insurance wise im from good old 'rip off' England where health insurance is "free" 


I can't get over the smell of resin from putting my weed in the oven for a few minuetes or so ....It smells like the best smelling resin my nose has ever smelt in fact it is the best smelling bud that smells like resign i have ever smelt


----------



## HippieMan (Oct 25, 2008)

From an old cook:

You know your brownies are done when they start stinking, in fact if you don't get your brownies out of that oven when they start stinking IT IS OVER


THC evaporates at a temperature of 356-396, but everyone I know goes by 370.. only takes a second at 370 for all the THC to go byebye. If you smelt the weed cooking, its likely you've lost a lot of that THC.

You're stepping barriers now, instead of being cautious in the beginning you're now being reckless and hopping over everything everyone knows not to hop over: that includes smoking MOLD.

I'm not 100% on the mold that is growing in your conditions, but considering the ultimate outcome you're risking a lot for de-thced, half-dried, half-frozen, moldy weed. Just being around mold can cause skin rashs, running nose, eye irritation, a cough, nasal congestion, and asthma or difficulty breathing, all of which can be masked by the common side affects of smoking.

Now to try and fight the fact that you're risking illness is just silly. Although very hard it would be to find the exact mold that is growing on your bud to determine exactly the health risks, if any, as any molds are dorment for humans and animals, there are still 270 different types of molds that can tear you a new one. Perhaps not tear you a new life, but add so many health problems on top of any health problems that it's just not worth the risk.

When I was growing shrooms I learned first-hand the risks of mold exposure. The fungus that supports shrooms is essentially a kind of mold, a beneficial mold in this case but a mold nonetheless. While this mold is on the rise any foreign matter that is not directly in relation to the ingrediants used to support the beneficial fungus has a potential of becoming contaminated with another type of mold. This mold is often very dangerous: one wiff of the nose over top the jar can incite the mold spores to latch onto air particles and enter your lungs; actually opening the jar and taking a wiff will nearly 100% insure that you're contaminated with whatever was contaminating the jar.

To be blatantly smoking the very spores that all of us fungus growers so dearly attempt to eliminate is just pure madness!

YouTube - Fungus Eats Man's Face
Think of this video the next time your lighting up moldy bud.


----------



## csd7025 (Oct 25, 2008)

This is how it looks after 3 days freezing, mush less mold visible..im going to just leave to dry put and prey no more mold shows up... then ill cut off the edges.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 25, 2008)

Next time let it hang until the stems will snap and break then don't pack your jars quite as full either.


----------



## csd7025 (Oct 25, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Next time let it hang until the stems will snap and break then don't pack your jars quite as full either.


i did the the stem test..so be warned it might not be 100% acuarte..

the jars i used were actually made for holding pasta around 300mm high,this might have been partly to blame.


----------



## csd7025 (Oct 25, 2008)

HippieMan said:


> From an old cook:
> 
> You know your brownies are done when they start stinking, in fact if you don't get your brownies out of that oven when they start stinking IT IS OVER
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, i'm still not sure if i will or won't take your advice or even if its too late because on first sight of the mold i sniffed it without thinking to see if it smelt of mold which it did  thanks all the same though.


----------



## mammal (Oct 25, 2008)

smoking moldy bud, even frozen moldy bud you _think_ is mold free, is a really really really BAD idea. know the risks before you smoke any of that.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 25, 2008)

I smoke an oz of bud that was once moldy and im fine. healthy as a horse. Im telling you be patient and freeze it for a 1 to 2 weeks without taking it out.


----------



## ontariogrower (Oct 25, 2008)

did you put it back in the jar and then freeze or let it freeze on a tray im dealing with the same shit right now


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 25, 2008)

i froze mine in a plastic bag


----------



## flow (Oct 26, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> I smoke an oz of bud that was once moldy and im fine. healthy as a horse. Im telling you be patient and freeze it for a 1 to 2 weeks without taking it out.


Yup its called getting lucky and smoking a strain of mold that doesnt effect humans. Not everyone will be so lucky if they follow your advice.


----------



## rollNfattys420 (Oct 26, 2008)

all im gonna say is i hope to hear from ya in another few weeks!


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

have you tried 10 to 1 milk dilution with water? works so well, better then anything on the shelf


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 26, 2008)

The mold i might have smoked came from a banana peel that I forgot to take out when rehydrating my buds.


----------



## rollNfattys420 (Oct 26, 2008)

hahaha, wow. Was all the infected stuff in the same jar? and the other jars if any are they okay?


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

apple slices may be a better thing to try. sorry to hear that


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 26, 2008)

It was fine. The freezer killed all the mold.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 26, 2008)

oh yeah then


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 26, 2008)

Should I smoke mold too? This thread is ridiculous.


----------



## poppinsmokey (Oct 27, 2008)

I wanna know where the mold at? It look like a leprachaun to me. I want the mold!

...nevermind


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 27, 2008)

hmmmm for some reason i suddenly want to vote for obama


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think you should smoke the bud that had mold on it. You could get some funky respiratory infection. I don't think it's worth the risk. Don't sell that shit either, it's just my luck that I'd end up with it.


----------



## csd7025 (Oct 28, 2008)

so im still alive and kicking  the mold is no longer visible after3 days in the freezer and 4 days drying, i've smoked a shit load and im not seeing any ill effects, i still cant work out if people are too paraniod or if its a real threat but i thought fuc it, ill smoke the stuff as it's cost me 4 months of my time  

Neway im not telling people to smoke mold, mine was very early in development (within 10hours) and the freezing thing seeemed to work but this does not mean you should do it!!! 

Happy smoking


----------



## csd7025 (Oct 28, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't think you should smoke the bud that had mold on it. You could get some funky respiratory infection. I don't think it's worth the risk. Don't sell that shit either, it's just my luck that I'd end up with it.


Thanks for your pearls of wisdom  haha i live in the uk so i doubt you'll ever buy my "shit".


----------



## rollNfattys420 (Oct 29, 2008)

csd7025 said:


> Thanks for your pearls of wisdom  haha i live in the uk so i doubt you'll ever buy my "shit".


If dealers sell off weed like yours and people happen to get sick off it, thats a huge dick move on the dealers (you) part... and when he said "shit" I dont think he was trying to put down your weed, i just think he was saying a bag of weed, a bag of that shit... i dnk maybe he was, but it looked like he wasn't... (to me)


ANYWAYS!!!!! THE BOTTOM LINE IS YOUR SMOKING IT, ENOUGH W/ THE I WOULDN'T DO THAT IF I WERE YOU POSTS...


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2008)

My very first grow had mold on it. Seems incredible to me now, but I hardly noticed it was there (<-----nooby). 
I'm a bloodhound now. 
Anyways, I smoked it and never had any adverse effects. But the taste, I'll never forget that taste. If your bud seems to taste like it should, you probably have successfully ridden your self of it. It would definitely affect the taste.

Good luck...

out.


----------



## csd7025 (Oct 30, 2008)

Well it tastes ok..no worse after the mold trouble than before.

And just to clarify I'm not selling, its for my personal use only.

oh and i was a little harsh misshestermoffitt, sorry.


----------



## Mr Minger (Oct 31, 2008)

Thought It was a bad idea to keep in a sealed jar!? Stale air + condensation as the temp changes = mould.

Any food/bud etc is rarely dry enough to keep in a sealed container unless it has been freeze dried & sterilised...

I prefer to keep mine in one/a few of those cardboard punets that mushrooms come in from a supermarket, replace the lid & put in the fridge... The card box musn't have much print/ waxy seal i.e. a shoe box wont do.

Any moisture in the buds is soaked into the cardboard & then drawn out by the fridge... it is also totaly dark too.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 31, 2008)

Drying and curing are two different things. The mason jars should be used for long term curing. It makes the weed taste better. But first drying must be done. Your idea sounds good though. I just hang mine for about 10 days or so. I go by touch.



I'm finished.


----------

